
Everything – Locate files and folders by name instantly on Windows - rococode
https://www.voidtools.com/
======
joshschreuder
I switched away from this to Wizfile [0] and I really recommend it.

That plus Wiztree [1] as a replacement for Windirstat have made me a real fan
of the devs.

[0] [https://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wizfile-...](https://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wizfile-finds-your-files-fast/)

[1] [https://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wiztree-...](https://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wiztree-finds-the-files-and-folders-using-
the-most-disk-space-on-your-hard-drive/)

~~~
SyneRyder
Their WizKey program looks like it might solve one of my biggest Windows
frustrations after switching from the Mac. If it can reproduce the Mac's way
of typing accented characters (eg Cmd-U followed by o to type ö) then I'll be
buying it shortly.

[https://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wizkey-m...](https://antibody-
software.com/web/software/software/wizkey-makes-it-easy-to-type-accented-and-
other-special-unicode-characters/)

~~~
chronolitus
have you tried
[https://github.com/samhocevar/wincompose](https://github.com/samhocevar/wincompose)

~~~
SyneRyder
I haven't tried that one, I'll add it to the list. So far I've been using
AutoHotKey and a script I found somewhere, which mostly works, but is a bit
awkward to setup.

This looks promising, thanks for the tip!

------
Tsubasachan
I love this tool. Windows search is really really bad, and for some unholy
reason throws Cortana and Bing into it. I want to search for things on my PC
not the internet!

------
enitihas
This is the only tool I miss from Windows on macOS and linux both. It allows
you to search for every single file on your system, allows regex searches. It
also allows you to sort the matching files by any arbitrary criteria, e.g,
size. It is also incredibly fast, so searching a 1TB HDD is instantaneous.
People are mentioning Spotlight here, and I think it is better than Windows
search, but is simply not as good as Everything. I haven't tried Alfred so
won't comment on it. On Linux also your best bet is to use find( or some gui
which does something similar), but no tool offers the same kind of
instantaneous full disk search like Everything.

~~~
simcop2387
While it's a client tool, most Linux distros (and osx I think too) ship with
the locate command that does this too.

~~~
teknopaul
There is a version of locate/updatedb for windows as well. I think it is
called locate32.

I cant use a computer for dev without locate

~~~
homarp
and you can also try fd
[https://github.com/sharkdp/fd](https://github.com/sharkdp/fd) (it works
without index)

------
CJKerr
I like Listary - I haven't used Everything to compare, but I'm aware that
they're similar.

For text file contents I'm a huge advocate for ripgrep , and for metadata...to
be honest I don't have a great solution, so I'll be keeping an eye on the
recommendations here.

~~~
galfarragem
Everything usecase is when you need to search really everything. Most times
you don't and in that cases Listary is way friendlier.

------
alex_hitchins
This is a fantastic tool, been using it for years and years now. For file
contents search I use AgentRansack.

------
retSava
Something like this, or the Sublime text omnibox (whatever it's called), is
what the Windows search box should be.

Ie the one you get when pressing the super/win button then start typing. It's
embarrassingly bad currently. Typing 'word' the first suggestion is wordpad,
not ms office word, despite me never running wordpad other than on accident.
Not only bad string matching, it doesn't take into account how frequently I
use either app, despite the user tracking the OS does. Strange is the land
indeed.

------
ryansmccoy
This, along with xplorer2, are among two most used programs on my Windows
computer. Really quick in general, including thumbnail generation for
pdf/images/etc and monitoring folders/files in realtime.

custom keyboard shortcuts:

CTRL+SHIFT+E - open everything

CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+q - filter pdf -> ext:pdf

CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+e - filter excel ->
ext:xlsx;xlsm;xlsb;xltx;xltm;xlt;xls;xlam;xla;xlw

CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+d - filter all documents ->
ext:xps;pdf;msg;docx;doc;pptx;ppt;xlsx;xlsm;csv;xlsb;xls;

documents or downloads folders -> path:documents|path:downloads

~~~
com2kid
Add switcheroo to that list.

Best alt-tab supplement out there, lets you change programs by typing their
name with auto-complete.

------
yboris
Shameless plug for my open source project for a better way to search and
browse videos files you have: _Video Hub App_ \-
[https://github.com/whyboris/Video-Hub-App](https://github.com/whyboris/Video-
Hub-App)

I love _VidTools Everything_ \- but for videos you might want to see previews
of the content ;)

------
rabscuttler
I've used Find and Run Robot (FARR)[0] for years on Windows and can thoroughly
recommend it due to its speed and suggestions based on use frequency.

[0] [http://www.donationcoder.com/software/mouser/popular-
apps/fa...](http://www.donationcoder.com/software/mouser/popular-apps/farr)

------
cyilcode
I have been using this for ages. The most underrated windows tool ever.

------
newscracker
I use this, but most often as the underlying engine for the Wox launcher. [1]
_Everything_ is quite fast.

I haven’t gone deeper into it to see how I can avoid duplicate results.

[1]: [https://github.com/Wox-launcher/Wox](https://github.com/Wox-
launcher/Wox)

------
rfeague
Not sure what made this suddenly appear here after so many years, but I LOVE
this tool, and now that I'm on MacOS, I REALLY wish there was an equivalent.
It's mystifying to me why this isn't a built-in OS feature.

~~~
ksahin
Spotlight or better, Alfred ?

------
avinashsonee
Pretty good tool. Have been using this for many years. \+ Supports REGEX
search. \+ Enable HTTP server and then expose the port using ngrok and you can
search your system from anywhere. \+ Supports Hotkey (Ctrl+E is what I use)

~~~
abdusco
I typically use `[Win] + [S]`, which feels more natural to me. Easy way is to
disable default Cortana search bound to `Win+S` by a registry hack [1] or just
use AutoHotkey [2].

[1]: [https://superuser.com/a/707293](https://superuser.com/a/707293)

[2]: [https://www.autohotkey.com/](https://www.autohotkey.com/)

------
onurtag
Using everything with an autohotkey script that replaces Ctrl+F for years now.

If I Ctrl+F while an explorer window is open it allows me to search within
that folder. Same with desktop, documents and taskbar.

~~~
piyush_soni
Can you please share the AHK script? :)

~~~
onurtag
Here it is:
[https://gist.github.com/Onurtag/166df8b88744c48e93a64b7c8965...](https://gist.github.com/Onurtag/166df8b88744c48e93a64b7c89652e0a)

~~~
piyush_soni
Awesome, thanks!

------
qualsiasi
I discovered this tool last week and suddenly fell in love with it. Is it
possible to bind it to a hotkey like spotlight?

However if it where to fuzzy match like sublime’s super+p I would love it even
more.

~~~
MarsAscendant
It's fuzzy alright:
[https://i.imgur.com/rYXDsgs.png](https://i.imgur.com/rYXDsgs.png) – or did
you mean something different?

You can hotkey it if you have a shortcut stored somewhere.

Right-click on the shortcut → Properties → Shortcut menu → Shotcut Key line

~~~
qualsiasi
With fuzzy I mean that:

"foobar" may match a file named foosomethingbar.

Like this: [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*VeGVAZsCVUYXrbI37...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*VeGVAZsCVUYXrbI376oGCQ.png)

------
ObscureScience
Interface-wise we got Fsearch
([https://github.com/cboxdoerfer/fsearch](https://github.com/cboxdoerfer/fsearch))
on Linux, but it's not feature complete. I love Everything, and I get a bit
nostaligic over these simple but feature packed windows apps that are all but
living fossils in the .NET and WFP times.

------
Jaruzel
What I'm really after is a web based search portal for all my network data
that's hosted on SMB shares. It needs to be easy to setup and manage (so my
other half can use it) and understand Windows domain security. Google-in-a-box
used to do it (badly), and MS SharePoint Search (bloated and slow). Neither of
which are suitable these days. Any ideas anyone?

------
nikbackm
It's great, but it does not search file contents and metadata like e.g. mp3
tags so cannot fully replace the builtin Windows search.

~~~
jobigoud
For file content search I use Astrogrep. Been using it for many years and very
happy with it.

------
Traubenfuchs
One of the very few tools I really miss on OSX.

~~~
mosselman
What about spotlight?

~~~
enitihas
Spotlight is no where near as feature complete as Everything. Everything
literally searches "everything". Searching every single file on your disk
matching a regex sorted by file size, piece of cake.

------
aynawn
I use this and it's like ripgrep gui for Windows. It's awesome.

~~~
jzl
Or "locate".

------
gammateam
Need this on OSX

Its somehow begun to suck by making too many assumptions

~~~
zapzupnz
Alfred does a great job of fast, system-wise file search. Not sure if you need
the Powerpack or not, but Alfred’s file command (and the rest of it, come to
that) is such that I call it a macOS necessity.

------
lmcarreiro
It is fast, even inside node_modules folder!

